# FA Middle Class



## Durin (Apr 13, 2011)

This is an idea from an old thread. Do FA/FFA's have anything else in common except a desire for a fat partner. .

The only one I can think of is an ability to accept themselves and think outside the box. Also maybe there is a streak of independance or geekyness or both?

Thoughts?


----------



## musicman (Apr 13, 2011)

Durin said:


> This is an idea from an old thread. Do FA/FFA's have anything else in common except a desire for a fat partner?



Judging from the arguments on this board, I'd say the answer is a resounding "NO".


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 14, 2011)

This reminds me of something one of the ladies here once said. I think she said something like: "If you put 20 guess in a line in front of me and told me one was an FA, I'd bet money every time that it's the weirdest looking one in the group."

I laughed, and also saw truth in it.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Apr 14, 2011)

Durin said:


> This is an idea from an old thread. Do FA/FFA's have anything else in common except a desire for a fat partner.





musicman said:


> Judging from the arguments on this board, I'd say the answer is a resounding "NO".


That's my experience too, but it's normal with any special interest group. It's no surprise. I don't have much in common with most history or music or science buffs I meet in other forums either, apart from our shared interests, but it's still nice to discuss our those interests and then move on to other aspects of our lives.

I come here because after 30-plus years of marriage I still think my supersize wife is the hottest woman on the planet. I don't need anybody's approval or permission to find her obesity incredibly sexy, but sometimes it's just so refreshing to interact with a community where we can openly express attraction for huge hanging bellies, extra big butts, fat curvy arms and legs etc. Let's face it, most of my regular friends and co-workers would have no idea what I'm talking about, if I rhapsodized that my idea of "great expections" was on a cruise a couple months ago when my wife brought a certain outfit she hadn't worn for a few years, and during formal night I thought the seams, buttons and zippers might rip any minute under the strain of her huge gorgeous rolls of fat! :smitten:

Here I can talk about it, and it's also great to pick up helpful hints on how to make her life more fat-friendly. However, just as my lust for her fat is only one of the many reasons I fell in love with my wife, fat admiration is only one aspect of my life. It's important, but it's only one detail in a much larger picture.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This reminds me of something one of the ladies here once said. I think she said something like: "If you put 20 guess in a line in front of me and told me one was an FA, I'd bet money every time that it's the weirdest looking one in the group."
> 
> I laughed, and also saw truth in it.





CurvyEm said:


> I've met some pretty hot FA. Mostly not though





Jello404 said:


> lmfao Its the truth.There are a few rare 10's but most of the FA's Ive come in contact with are very normal or eccentric looking.Which is fine..I believe people who are considered hot by societies standards who are closeted FAs never cross over.



I've met a lot of hot guys into fat chicks. Most of them don't know the lingo of 'FA' but they know fat chicks turn them on. I dated a few of them. Lucky bastards.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Apr 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This reminds me of something one of the ladies here once said. I think she said something like: "If you put 20 guess in a line in front of me and told me one was an FA, I'd bet money every time that it's the weirdest looking one in the group."
> 
> I laughed, and also saw truth in it.



That's definitely something I find very interesting, and something that I can't exactly say is wrong. I was at a BBW party awhile back and was asked by the woman running it if I was there on a bet. I said "why would you ask that?", and she told me that's what people around the room were guessing, which makes me guess they thought I was too attractive, socially at ease, or something else that made me stick out somehow.

I think there's a number of reasons this might be the perception. For starters, being a FA can make one feel awkward in some social situations; maybe this lasts for long stretches in some of our lives, never feeling full comfortable with the preference, and so when some FA's finally get the chance to embrace their preference they're not exactly very smooth about it.

In other cases, I figure that potential FA's who are considered "mainstream" physically attractive often don't have trouble finding "mainstream attractive" romantic interests, and thus sometimes don't even take the time to realize that they may prefer bigger men/women. That's not a great explanation, but I do think it's a feasible one.

I can also safely say from going to a number of bash parties that often I don't see a whole lot of FA's getting on the dance floor. This may tie back into point #1, inexperience with being in a situation where you can actually embrace your preferences.

Point is, I think there's a number of reasons this can be the case. I like to think I'm fighting the stereotype myself  , but these stereotypes do have to come from somewhere.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 16, 2011)

Seeing as how we're on the subject, I'll chime in. Perhaps it is just my cynicism but I honestly think it is because people still believe FAism is some weird, perverse, or otherwise morphed view of attraction.

People don't believe that a super hot guy is an FA because being an FA is considered weird as it is not the "norm".

As such, if a guy is super hot and interested in fat women a possible assumption that some people will take is (as mentioned previously) "oh he was bribed to be there" or "Oh, he's so caring, loving her _despite_ her weight" as if no sexy man would ever be an FA or find a fat women sexy because if he's sexy then he either must not have trouble finding a normal date or is not socially awkward or weird and therefore couldn't POSSIBLY be one.

If you talked to people from all walks of life though, you'll realise that there really isn't any norm. In fact, human fetishism and preference varies wildly so to assume that a person must not be an FA because they're socially awkward or weird is quite an assumption.

Hell, there's also more to it than that though. Even in society not everyone you see is going to be a 10 on the sexy scale.

The same can be applied to FAs, not every FA is going to be downright sexy because lets face it, the 10s aren't everywhere you look, if they were, you wouldn't be calling them 10s.

So to find a 10 who's an FA is rare just like finding a 10 who is [insert specified minority subculture HERE] going to be a tough thing.

Because 10s are a dime in a dozen.


----------



## MrRabbit (May 1, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> "If you put 20 guess in a line in front of me and told me one was an FA, I'd bet money every time that it's the weirdest looking one in the group."


When I was a late teenager/early 20's, this was certainly true for me. I was a shy, very nerdy guy. However, now that's no longer the case. I have matured and became more confident. Sure, I am still a bit nerdy from time to time, but I don't think they would single me out as the FA.


----------



## Deacone (May 1, 2011)

I like the fact that a fair amount of stereotypical FA's are nerdy and geeky and weirdy, because thats the guys I go for. My boyfriend is a massive geeky lanky weirdo but I love him to pieces because:

a) geeky is my thing, and if they ain't geeky, they're not for me. (For the fact is i've been brought up as a massive geek)
b) I've always gone for the lanky skinny guys, they're just so much cuter in my opinion ^_^. More to fling about too. I love giving piggie backs and bearhugging them lol.
c) Weirdo is a plus because then they will understand my weirdness too


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 1, 2011)

I believe there is an overriding reason why so many geeks are FAs/FAs are geeks: geeks think for themselves. I see this every day in my students: the geeky ones have a kind of integrity that comes from thinking through the questions of what they believe in and what they value. Very often they are rebels against the dominant paradigm ... but they are quiet rebels.


----------



## Deacone (May 1, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> ... but they are quiet rebels.



:bow: Fuck yes! TOTALLY agree


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 1, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I like the fact that a fair amount of stereotypical FA's are nerdy and geeky and weirdy, because thats the guys I go for. My boyfriend is a massive geeky lanky weirdo but I love him to pieces because:
> 
> a) geeky is my thing, and if they ain't geeky, they're not for me. (For the fact is i've been brought up as a massive geek)
> b) I've always gone for the lanky skinny guys, they're just so much cuter in my opinion ^_^. More to fling about too. I love giving piggie backs and bearhugging them lol.
> c) Weirdo is a plus because then they will understand my weirdness too



I love BHMs because I absolutely LOVE being cuddled. I love that they can bearhug me. And so many of them love being able to pick my 5'3", 130 lb self up. It's kind of a giggle moment for us both.

(And I'm pretty geeky. For many reasons. And weird, also for a lot of reasons.)


----------



## musicman (May 2, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I believe there is an overriding reason why so many geeks are FAs/FAs are geeks: geeks think for themselves. I see this every day in my students: the geeky ones have a kind of integrity that comes from thinking through the questions of what they believe in and what they value. Very often they are rebels against the dominant paradigm ... but they are quiet rebels.



I agree with the Doctor. Another aspect of this is that geeks don't care as much about what other people think of them. We were never part of the "cool kids", so we don't crave that kind of acceptance like most people do. It may not be true that geeks are more likely to be FAs, but I believe that if a geek is an FA, he or she is more likely to be open about it. That is why you will encounter more geek FAs than non-geek FAs.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2011)

musicman said:


> I agree with the Doctor. Another aspect of this is that geeks don't care as much about what other people think of them. We were never part of the "cool kids", so we don't crave that kind of acceptance like most people do. It may not be true that geeks are more likely to be FAs, but I believe that if a geek is an FA, he or she is more likely to be open about it. That is why you will encounter more geek FAs than non-geek FAs.



I'm not gonna get into the "non-geek FAs might be more often closeted" idea that this gives me, but I am gonna mention that THIS geeky guy does crave acceptance, but only from the one person whose opinion matters in this regard. It's something I'd want embraced and enjoyed, never just tolerated or worse, put-up-with.


----------



## Lamia (May 2, 2011)

Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion. 

Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting. 

There were 3 kinds of FAs I came across again and again.

The Nascar guy
The Poet Dreamer/Artist
The Engineer

Most of the guys I talked to were one of these three things.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2011)

I'd add to/modify that. The wrestling/bodybuilding/gym guy...maybe lump that in with NASCAR as they're all kinda manly things?


----------



## john_in_indy (May 2, 2011)

Lamia said:


> There were 3 kinds of FAs I came across again and again.
> 
> The Nascar guy
> The Poet Dreamer/Artist
> ...



Sounds like a good poll question:

FAs, are you:

The Nascar guy
The Poet Dreamer/Artist
The Engineer
other​
I'm the Engineer.


----------



## musicman (May 2, 2011)

john_in_indy said:


> Sounds like a good poll question:
> 
> FAs, are you:
> 
> ...



I'm also the Engineer, and so is Bill Fabrey (the founder of NAAFA). I know one FA who is the Nascar guy. And we have several talented Artists who post their work here from time to time, so I guess that covers it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion.
> 
> Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting.
> 
> ...



You forgot chess geeks


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 3, 2011)

john_in_indy said:


> Sounds like a good poll question:
> 
> FAs, are you:
> 
> ...



Nice, Lamia.  I definitely agree with these categories quite a bit, inasmuch as we are talking about white guys in particular. (And I'd broaden the "Engineer" one to include tech-guys of all stripes, like IT, etc.) But I found that in dating guys of other races, these narrow categories just don't seem to apply in the same way.


----------



## Fox (May 3, 2011)

john_in_indy said:


> Sounds like a good poll question:
> 
> FAs, are you:
> 
> ...



I even fit into one of these categories already. XD Artist


----------



## Blockierer (May 3, 2011)

Lamia said:


> .
> There were 3 kinds of FAs I came across again and again.
> 
> The Nascar guy
> ...


You got it, I'm an Engineer 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You forgot chess geeks


I'm an chess player too


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 3, 2011)

Give me the poet dreamer/artist any day. :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 3, 2011)

I'm geeky, I *heart* engineers.


----------



## Tad (May 3, 2011)

I'd resent such simple classifications......except that I am an engineer....


----------



## J34 (May 3, 2011)

I am an architect, and an artist


----------



## Lamia (May 3, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion.
> 
> Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting.
> 
> ...



ok to modify that yes the Nascar guys under the manly type who like wrestling and fishing outdoorsy type

the artisit/poet type are usually gamer geeks etc. 

The engineer can sometimes also fall into the techno geek 

all are good I know it's a gross generalization. I had a piece of paper though where I started keeping track I can't find it now though this was 10 years ago.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 3, 2011)

I was a jock in high school. I was on the varsity football and wrestling teams and was an all-star baseball player when I was younger. I dated smaller girls and was heavy into sports and sports writing.

Somehow I became attracted to fat girls my senior year of high school and I've been involved in the size acceptance community ever since. Some idiots like to say that I'm a bully. On the contrary, I was told by my father at a young age to stand up for yourselves and stand up to bullies. Maybe its because I was never one to back down from a fight, but I've always been vocal against bullies and bad behavior. If the prototypical f/a is supposed to be a thin geek who tries not to get involved in controversy....I obviously don't fit that mold.

That's why there are so many arguments around the board. The one thing we all have in common is we like big girls. Other than that, everyone is different in their own way. One guy's idea of a good time is a Bleach box set dvd, a fat girl and Earl Gray Tea....another guy could be smoking a blunt with his g/f while listening to Bob Marley while another guy could be taking his girl to a KISS concert and kissing her afterward in front of 10,000 people.

Everyone has different ideas, opinions, beliefs and everything else. Being an f/a is the only guaranteed thing in common.


----------



## Chimpi (May 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> That's why there are so many arguments around the board. The one thing we all have in common is we like big girls. Other than that, everyone is different in their own way. One guy's idea of a good time is a Bleach box set dvd, a fat girl and Earl Gray Tea....another guy could be smoking a blunt with his g/f while listening to Bob Marley while another guy could be taking his girl to a KISS concert and kissing her afterward in front of 10,000 people.
> 
> Everyone has different ideas, opinions, beliefs and everything else. Being an f/a is the only guaranteed thing in common.



I pretty much agree with exactly this. I mean, we're all human beings (arguably, in the end) and among us we're all attracted to fat women, but beyond that we fall under the same common ground as comparing any one group of people with another; there are some consistencies as well as differences.

I was a mixer in high school. I mixed well with jocks, geeks, goths, band nerds (was one!), debate club members, counselors and teachers, etc etc.. I'm a chameleon in many respects. There's many like me and many unlike me, although I'm 100% connected to the rest of the fat admirers in terms of attraction. I like fat chicks.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 4, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I believe there is an overriding reason why so many geeks are FAs/FAs are geeks: geeks think for themselves. I see this every day in my students: the geeky ones have a kind of integrity that comes from thinking through the questions of what they believe in and what they value. Very often they are rebels against the dominant paradigm ... but they are quiet rebels.



There may be something to this, but personally I never chose my FAism any more than I chose the color of my eyes. There was no integrity or rebelling against the beauty paradigm or anything like that.

My preference chose me.


----------



## Cors (May 4, 2011)

Obviously one will relate more to some FAs (whether they fancy the label or not) than others. Generally finding fat women attractive is the only certain common denominator. 



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> There may be something to this, but personally I never chose my FAism any more than I chose the color of my eyes. There was no integrity or rebelling against the beauty paradigm or anything like that.
> 
> My preference chose me.



What he said. It is a preference that is superficial. I don't see it as anything to brag about or be ashamed of. 

I think it is arrogant and presumptuous to assume that FAs (or geeks, goths, queer people or other minorities) are somehow more intelligent (ooh, can think for themselves!), different (not brainwashed by society unlike everyone else!) or even brave (because holding my fat partner's hand on the streets is such a huge deal!) than non-FAs. Sure, some of us may be a little bit more attentive and sensitive to additional needs a fat partner might have and educate others about size acceptance, but I would like to think that most decent people who witness a loved one struggling or being treated unfairly would end up doing the same. 

If I am a fat person I would get the hell away from FAs with some sort of superiority/fat girl savior complex or those who can't get over what brave little rebels they are.


----------



## Fox (May 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Everyone has different ideas, opinions, beliefs and everything else. Being an f/a is the only guaranteed thing in common.



Indeed. No two snowflakes are alike. Same goes for people.  Each has his own mind, soul, perspective, and life experience, along with what his sexuality means to him.
Besides, fat people and their admirers have been around far longer than the terms (FA,BBW,FFA,BHM) have. Saying they all fit a certain stereotype contradicts the history that brought us together in the first place.


----------



## Chimpi (May 4, 2011)

Cors said:


> Obviously one will relate more to some FAs (whether they fancy the label or not) than others. Generally finding fat women attractive is the only certain common denominator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's important to note that, while hopefully the trend is decreasing, there are some women (and men) who would feel that hand-holding between them (the fat one) and their partner's hand on the streets _is_ a big deal. So many different people and experiences, I'm sure there are some women whom would wholly appreciate and desire that type of treatment, after having gone through the motions with so many FAs who will not treat them with such dignity.

Also, I think it's healthy to feel proud and boisterous about ones preference. I understand and agree with your attitude that in the grand scheme of society and the universe FAs are no more special than any other person with specific preferences/orientations. But I for one thoroughly enjoy being excitedly thrilled when talking, thinking or enjoying my orientation. I'm certainly not more intelligent, different or brave because of it, but I'll talk about it enthusiastically every time I speak about it. Not that I deserve a pat on the back for it (and do not expect such), I'll let it be known that Justin really does love fat chicks.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 4, 2011)

If something makes you happy you should BE happy about it.


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 5, 2011)

Cors said:


> Obviously one will relate more to some FAs (whether they fancy the label or not) than others. Generally finding fat women attractive is the only certain common denominator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with most of this.

There's nothing wrong with a person celebrating their preferences and/or being exuberant about them to a degree, but the "standing up against society, MAAAAAAN!" aspect that some (not all) people introduce into it annoys me quite a bit.

It's like going onto an entertainment forum and listening to some people rant and rave about trends in modern music/TV/movies/etc. Look, I hate reality TV, I don't listen to any Top 40 stations, I like a number of obscure or classic movies...but I don't paint my like or dislike for those things as some sort of reaction to or reflection of society at large. They're MY preferences, I can discuss MY opinions of them, and I don't need to frame those opinions in such a way as to depict myself as rebellious/free thinking/etc. Too often it smacks of an "if it's popular, bash it!" mindset.

Not to say I'd be any more in favor of somebody kowtowing to societal norms just because "it's what's expected", but I'm really not keen on the other extreme, either.


----------



## pickleman357 (May 5, 2011)

mithrandirjn said:


> I have to agree with most of this.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a person celebrating their preferences and/or being exuberant about them to a degree, but the "standing up against society, MAAAAAAN!" aspect that some (not all) people introduce into it annoys me quite a bit.


 
True. However, with how ruthless society is towards anyone that doesn't look like a twig, it does take someone who isn't concerned with the way society thinks of them to get around that.

There is a process in coming out of the FA closet, and the fact that it isn't easy proves my point.

If you're an open FA, people know about it. They see your big sexy partner, and they can make a good guess that you like fat. Unlike bontage, pony play, food play, etc, you can't take off the fat and leave it at home so that no one knows.

So in order to walk down the street with them, you are "standing up against society, man" whether you want to or not.

So I'm not surprized that some FAs get over zealous about it... I kinda do sometimes.... :doh: 

I'm reminded about the shock to society when there was an interracial kiss on the original Star Trek between Kirk and Uhura. There was plenty of that going on, for years, but it was the first time it was on TV. And every one went *Gasp!* What are they doing?

I just have to remind myself to be humble about it and make it out like its no big deal to people who confront me on it. This is the norm, its happening everywhere, if they haven't noticed, tell them they need to get out more.


----------



## LalaCity (May 6, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion.
> 
> Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting.
> 
> ...



I'd be thrilled to be presented with any one of those options. My suitors only seem to come in two varieties: herp and derp.


----------



## Lamia (May 6, 2011)

Fox said:


> Indeed. No two snowflakes are alike. Same goes for people.  Each has his own mind, soul, perspective, and life experience, along with what his sexuality means to him.
> .



WRONG you're all the same!! Now put on you matching T-shirts damn it.


----------



## Fox (May 8, 2011)

Lamia said:


> WRONG you're all the same!! Now put on you matching T-shirts damn it.



Hahaha very humorous response. It's nice to see someone on this site has a sense of humor.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 8, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion.
> 
> Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting.
> 
> ...



I am disappointed that crazy homeless people did not make this list... 

Seriously why do they always hit on big girls? Life fail folks. Life fail.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 8, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> I am disappointed that crazy homeless people did not make this list...
> 
> Seriously why do they always hit on big girls? Life fail folks. Life fail.


The only thing I can think of is they think you look warm a cuddly, two things that are hard to come by on a regular basis for a homeless guy?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 9, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> I am disappointed that crazy homeless people did not make this list...
> 
> Seriously why do they always hit on big girls? Life fail folks. Life fail.



There was a scientific study indicating that a hungry man will find larger women more attractive.


----------



## Adrian (May 11, 2011)

Until the third grade, I lived in a neighborhood in which a very large percentage of women were BBWs. For a little boy to criticize a BBW in front of his friends meant you were saying something negative about someone's grandmother, mother, sister, aunt, etc. Making fun of BBWs simply was not tolerated. I went to another school (in the fourth grade) and my family moved to another city, my love and admiration of BBWs continued and forced a type of independence upon me to stay true to what I desired most. I am glad my life turned out that way, me loving BBWs/SSBBWs.


----------



## Cors (May 14, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy sexuality discussions as much as most people on here. However, I also see being supremely enthusiastic about it as a stage in the coming out process and most people eventually settle down a little in that it no longer defines their identity though some will always be more vocal and involved in the community than others. 

Pickleman, I do agree that coming out of the FA closet can be liberating, especially when one meets other like-minded people. My issue with FAs who constantly pat themselves on the back for being "out" is this: while it may not be easy to be open about preferring much bigger partners in a thin-centric, fat-phobic world, a thin FA is unlikely to have to go through as much flak as a fat person would or be as vulnerable to physical attacks as an openly and visibly queer person in certain parts of the world. It is also important to remember that without our fat partners by our side, we are pretty much invisible and that is a luxury fat people do not have. Therefore, I feel that it can be a tad insensitive for a thin FA to talk about the prejudices an FA faces and the bravery it takes to hold a partner's hand in public to a fat person or in a fat-friendly space as it reinforces ideas of how the fat person is (and essentially makes the FA appear to the rest of the world) an outsider. 

(I have to say though, my experiences as an openly queer chick who tried to have serious relationships with very conflicted and closeted women probably made me impatient and even disdainful of closet cases.)


----------



## kronoman (Jun 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Well, the FA's I have known are usually not concerned with what other people think. Their taste in women, as well as most other things, were rarely influenced by popular opinion.
> 
> Also while chatting with tons of FAs online I did find something rather interesting.
> 
> ...



Wow, you got me there, I fit into the engineer & biker (almost Nascar guy?) 

I have found that lots of bikers like big girls, at least prefer plump rather than rail thin ones...(*) 

also, Im not concerned about what others think, I was when I was younger, like in high school I was afraid to say "hey, I like big girls", but as time goes by, I started to tell close friends first "hey, that chick surely looks good" "who? the fat one?" "yup", and they went very natural... then I just started to confess more and more, and now everybody that knows me knows what I like and accept it... I dont live in USA, maybe people here is more open to accept other stuff than politically correct...
hell, I started to spoke my preferences and never shut up now, I go on and tell the girls I know "hey you look better bigger" (and they laugh) 
I have cool friends, not the nose up in the air kind, they are all "exotic" 

the surprise thing is that with my current gf (like 2 years now) I said just that , and for casualty of destiny, she likes fat guys too, so I have grown quite a big belly in this two years, she just cooks great :eat1:

go on, tell to the world, I like big butts and I can not lie. You other brothers can't deny. 

--

(*) this leads to a anecdote that happened like last summer here, we was with some guys at a local biker bar-clubhouse and there was the girls dancing on the pole, girls from the house, and when they finished the show, a friend and myself talked one big girl (that was not part of the show, just a girl that was there having some drinks) to go up on stage and dance for the guys, she stole the show, the entire place was drooling on the floor when she shaked her strut around the stage, guys got crazy with her huge assets and they cheered her like 5 more times than the professional dancers, she was quite a sensation... thats (and other signs) that make me almost sure that most bikers prefer well fed girls...


----------



## furious styles (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm just a contrarian


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

This can't possibly be true. NASA sent all the women who love engineers to live on the moon.


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 2, 2011)

The only thing I fit here is that I'm a geek. 

But I think the reason I like fat dudes is because if I go to the local comic book shop, there is BOUND to be a chubby dude. It's like nerd law. There are really thin geeky dudes, and really big geeky dudes, at least in my area that is


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 3, 2011)

A thought I've often had:

I sometimes think the geek/FA thing is more about a group of people who are interested in/place importance on or feel freer to define their preferences that fall outside the norm. I feel like there are just as many FAs of the un-geek mold out there, they may just not be as bound up in identifying that aspect of themselves.

Dunno if it's true. Just noting.


----------

